# What do you consider yourself?



## Footer (Dec 7, 2008)

Just curious as to the distribution out there.


----------



## TheDonkey (Dec 7, 2008)

Techie/Technician/Stagehand/Designer/Crew

3/5 mean the same thing
1/5 isn't elaborate enough
2/5 fall under a different poll option.

Flawed poll is flawed.


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 7, 2008)

as i have said on other threads, i really dislike the word "techie"


----------



## Footer (Dec 7, 2008)

TheDonkey said:


> Techie/Technician/Stagehand/Designer/Crew



I'll comment on this in a few days as to why I chose what I did.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 8, 2008)

I am, and therefore consider myself, an SM.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't check it, but I am called a techie. I doesn't bother me, but I would consider myself a technician. Which we've already discussed.


----------



## waynehoskins (Dec 8, 2008)

To some degree it depends on which hat I'm wearing on any given day. I'm increasingly being able to wear the (freelance) LD hat again, which is wonderful.

I like to overall consider myself somewhat of an engineer in the world of production. Audio, lighting, video: I like to know how things work and how to make things work (and how to fix them). Several people call me the "Make It Work" guy, or some variation on that.

But really, I'm just fortunate to be where I've been (which is nowhere big, and I don't really want to make it big, just eventually become good) .. somehow I made all the turns on the path that got me from just a geek/nerd student to one who ran sound at church to, in high school, a theatre tech geek, and now a database/website programmer by day and LD, church TD, and whatnot-else by night and weekend.

So: Technician, Designer, Other .. in no particular order.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a designer. Period. I have the ablility to work as a technician, and very frequently I have to work as a technician. I have more than enough know-how to be a technician because I believe that it helps me as a designer.

But when all is said and done I'm a Designer.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 8, 2008)

Also...I believe the option of "Educator" is missing.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Dec 8, 2008)

I consider myself an audio engineer (FOH and Monitor), stagehand, and video operator. I could also include carpenter/carpenter's assistant due to past jobs, but that wasn't included in the list.


----------



## len (Dec 8, 2008)

Everything except actor, since everything is ultimately my responsibility.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be brutally honest, it irks me when people dub themselves an Engineer. Unless you have a BE or I think in the States it is a BSE on the wall, you aren't an Engineer any more than one can be a doctor without medical training or a doctorate in philosophy or some higher doctorate, spin doctors excluded.


----------



## rosebudld (Dec 8, 2008)

Theatre Craftsman/Technician/Designer.. first one because I practice and learn my craft as professionally as I know how.. Second one because the mentality is different than "techie".. and third one because I love the way I can make things look through lighting design and my past expertise in carpentry applied to stage construction designs..


----------



## waynehoskins (Dec 8, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> I'll be brutally honest, it irks me when people dub themselves an Engineer. Unless you have a BE or I think in the States it is a BSE on the wall, you aren't an Engineer any more than one can be a doctor without medical training or a doctorate in philosophy or some higher doctorate, spin doctors excluded.



Oh, me too. I don't call myself an engineer (except in the capacity of FOH/Monitor/Broadcast/Recording/System Engineer, where it's in the position title). I consider myself to do the same sorts of things an engineer would, and in the same sort of way (and in fact, I probably could have at least minored in EE in college).

But in terms of calling myself something, Engineer is used only when it's part of a job position title (FOH Engineer, BC Engineer, EIC). Otherwise, I usually call myself a "sound-lights-video guy".


----------



## cisgrig (Dec 8, 2008)

I am best as a SM, but have done everything else along the way.


----------



## thorin81 (Dec 9, 2008)

As a theatre teacher I am a practitioner of the art - ALL OF THE ART. I have to know pretty much everything about everything when it comes to making quality theatre happen in an envinroment like this. 
Yes, it takes a lot of time. Yes, it can be painful. Yes, there is a period of about 6 weeks where I do not see my family, but in order for the experience to be beneficial to the students and the patrons entirely neccessary!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2008)

Where are you going with this Footer?  I find it really interesting that educator, TD, SM, electrician, and most of the other "REAL" terms were not on the list.


----------



## renegadeblack (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> I'll be brutally honest, it irks me when people dub themselves an Engineer. Unless you have a BE or I think in the States it is a BSE on the wall, you aren't an Engineer any more than one can be a doctor without medical training or a doctorate in philosophy or some higher doctorate, spin doctors excluded.




I'm in high school. I call myself the Lighting Designer, the sound guy calls himself the Sound Engineer. I don't see any realy problem with that as he does engineer how things work, he isn't trying to give the false perception that he has an engineers degree.


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wearing the designer hat more and more these days, so I guess I consider myself a cross between designer and technician. I'd say engineer, but we've seen how that goes around here


----------



## museav (Dec 15, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> I'd say engineer, but we've seen how that goes around here


An old subject, but an interesting one in this application. I believe that all states have legal constraints on the use of the terms "Engineer" and "engineering" when it comes to building and systems design and construction, especially anything that potentially has to do with the health, safety and welfare of the general public. And the usage has nothing to do directly with a degree, it has to do with being a licensed and registered Professional Engineer (PE) in the related discipline, which is done on a state-by-state basis. Calling yourself an Engineer or offering engineering services in such applications not only opens you up to legal charges of practicing without a license, it also implies a degree of liability that you would probably prefer to avoid.

However, some states do allow the use of the term Engineer in relation to building and systems operations, here in Georgia the law specifically provides just such an exemption for systems and facility operators. While you definitely need to verify the specific laws for the state you are in, as an operator you may be able use the title Engineer but if you provide any services related to the design or construction of a theatre or the tech systems, then you would probably not want to use that title.

What is ironic in this is that with an Engineering degree, a PE and Professional Liability insurance, I actually avoid using the terms "Engineer" and "engineering", especially in relation to any building or systems design or construction, as I recognize the implications in doing so.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Dec 15, 2008)

If I had to pick just one, I'd say Techie. I've done most every job that can be done on a running crew, so this just seems to be a term general enough to cover it all. It's also what I'm known as by the rest of the school, so I've got no problem considering myself one.


----------



## Footer (Dec 15, 2008)

museav said:


> An old subject, but an interesting one in this application. I believe that all states have legal constraints on the use of the terms "Engineer" and "engineering" when it comes to building and systems design and construction, especially anything that potentially has to do with the health, safety and welfare of the general public. And the usage has nothing to do directly with a degree, it has to do with being a licensed and registered Professional Engineer (PE) in the related discipline, which is done on a state-by-state basis. Calling yourself an Engineer or offering engineering services in such applications not only opens you up to legal charges of practicing without a license, it also implies a degree of liability that you would probably prefer to avoid.
> 
> However, some states do allow the use of the term Engineer in relation to building and systems operations, here in Georgia the law specifically provides just such an exemption for systems and facility operators. While you definitely need to verify the specific laws for the state you are in, as an operator you may be able use the title Engineer but if you provide any services related to the design or construction of a theatre or the tech systems, then you would probably not want to use that title.
> 
> What is ironic in this is that with an Engineering degree, a PE and Professional Liability insurance, I actually avoid using the terms "Engineer" and "engineering", especially in relation to any building or systems design or construction, as I recognize the implications in doing so.



My feeling as well, however just like you stated, Georgia does have that law. In Cobb County Schools each building has a "building engineer".... He's the person that changes the light bulbs and keeps the boiler running. 

My brother is an Industrial Engineer and my father is a IBEW Master Electrician, so those are two titles that I don't use for my own work.


----------



## marshmolly123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in high school, so I'm basically all of the above, except for actor. Not my thing.

As for techie vs. technician, I really don't mind either way.


----------



## loudguyrick (Mar 10, 2009)

WeI'm a Director, so that means (at least to me) that I have my fingers in every pot. I don't command everything, as I like to let people use their own creativity rather than depend on me. But I feel the need to know and be aware of what's going on. And that means I need to be familiar with everything. I'm just sayin......


----------



## loudguyrick (Mar 10, 2009)

OOPS! I meant to type "Well" in the first sentence. Guess that I'm not a typist!!


----------



## erosing (Mar 11, 2009)

propmonkey said:


> as i have said on other threads, i really dislike the word "techie"



I'm with you, on that one. Especially when it's be soon-to-be mother-in-law that's using the phrase, not that she does it intentionally, she still works with my old highschool's program a lot and hears/uses it all the time. But that word, I just can't stand it.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah, yes, the multiple answer poll. Where the Percentages add up to more than 100%. Fear us, for we are more than one person!!! Call us techies and you won't know what hit you.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Where's the Stage Manager option?! I'd consider myself an SM these days, although I still moonlight as a lighting tech periodically - I came to stage management from a technical background.


----------



## nd925a (Mar 14, 2009)

waynehoskins said:


> "I like to overall consider myself somewhat of an engineer in the world of production. Audio, lighting, video: I like to know how things work and how to make things work (and how to fix them). Several people call me the "Make It Work" guy, or some variation on that."
> 
> Sounds like me i can fix alot in an aud.....so far the only thing i haven't managed to fix a pro couldn't figure out(i'm a sophmore in hs).
> 
> I call myself a techie and i think it belongs in the poll......i'm not a technician because i've never had any classes on the subject


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 16, 2009)

Upon further reflection, within reason, I'll be whatever someone wants to write on the paperwork that comes with my cheque or EFT.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> Upon further reflection, within reason, I'll be whatever someone wants to write on the paperwork that comes with my cheque or EFT.



I agree. Being in High School, I am called a techie. Not technician, not designer (even though I have done sound, light, and video design), but techie. It doesn't bother me but in the end if my boss wants to call me a technician, or designer or anything else for that matter, I will be fine with it... Just as long as he keeps on signing those checks!


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 16, 2009)

I never noticed "theatre practitioner" in there before... is that a Theatre Doctor?


----------



## chris325 (Mar 27, 2009)

The term "technician is just more professional, "techie" sounds very childish, I've just never really liked the term. (This is coming from a high school student.)


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 29, 2009)

I fill a lot of different titles from day-to-day. Some days I'm a technician or stagehand via overhire, other days a lighting designer, sound designer, or systems designer. Presently I'm focused primarily on being a systems designer and consultant though for a local theatre looking to get an electrical upgrade throughout their entire building.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 29, 2009)

ROADIE!!!!!!! I voted for others too, but that's my first answer.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Mar 30, 2009)

Depending on what I am doing I could be a technician, installer, jack of all trades...
you name it, we do it


----------



## misterm (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, the joys of being an educator in a small program! I'm the producer, director, designer, technical director, and even performer some times. Last night was our first night with a band for the musical, so I was also conductor.

Oh, and I teach 6 classes a day!
Not to mention the stuff I do at the community theatre...


----------

